# Accepted to any Ivy League College!



## a989chris (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't usually post on the forums but read them a lot. About a week ago I found out that I was accepted to Dartmouth College in New Hampshire. When I looked at the rates of accepted kids (17%), I almost passed out. Now everybody in my school is happy and proud of me, even an ex girlfriend who used to hate me because I got into a fistfight with her new boyfriend (self defense and I won). Also, I feel as if my anxiety is getting less and less every day.


----------



## SADFighter (May 4, 2007)

Hey! Congrats man! I visited Dmouth and it had a great feel, minus the snow. Needed some place warm.


----------



## workinprogress87 (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice job! You're smart, talented, and can throw down. I like that.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Congrats. You're better than me.

(You got that damned peer review I assume :b )


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Congratulations, A989Chris! :boogie :boogie :boogie
I just wanted to remind you that it'll be work, as college always is if you want to get an education.


----------



## smiles (Nov 13, 2006)

awesome, good luck!


----------



## VeronicaM (Dec 4, 2005)

Kudos to you.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Congratulations a989chrism with the acceptance.

And good luck with college life.

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## luciano (Jun 3, 2004)

congrats and have fun!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

That is some achievement. Congrats!


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

You should be really proud! Good Luck in College.


----------



## hhbecks (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats, I grew up near Dartmouth and still go up there all the time. You can message me if you have any questions about the area.

Heather


----------



## anxiousgirl (Sep 3, 2007)

That is awesome! You should be really proud of yourself, 'cause that's a huge accomplishment!


----------

